# Need a small lathe weighing under 70 pounds



## kazuma78 (Feb 24, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience on any pen lathes weighing less than 70 pounds? I need it to weigh less than 70 pounds for shipping purposes but would still like it to be of good quality and possible to maybe turn small bowls or finials or whatever on it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 24, 2015)

I have a Sher-Line lathe that could be built into a nice wood box and weigh well under that. It only has a 3.5 inch swing so probably not for bowls. Uses MT1 accessories. It is a nice machine and works great for pens and whatnot and could also be used for light metal machining as well. Variable speed also.

I like it and have used it in the past for pens but for me and the quantity I turn I had to move to a bigger lathe

Depending on what else is suggested if you do have an interest in one let me know as I've been considering either letting mine go or trading for other equipment. I can make you a decent price on it well under what Enco wants for a new one.

Here is a link to the Enco site for a brand new one....

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?...Y4GB7c-jsK9zPkc62AZ6sezamLmLEDqJFMaAi4k8P8HAQ


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 24, 2015)

Here's a Grizzly micro lathe also- http://www.grizzly.com/products/G0745

Only weighs 35 pounds or so and quite a bit less than a Sher Line if you went new, You would just need to add a tool rest for wood turning but I can't tell if it takes standard MT type acessories or not.

Another option is a Taig Micro Lathe, I know a few guys here have one but can't remember offhand which members I haven't had one of those myself but haven't heard anything bad.....


----------



## Sprung (Feb 24, 2015)

Josh, I think Colin's suggestion is a good one, especially if you're only going to do things like pens and finials on it. Doubt you could do any bowls with it, however. Maybe really small ones. You might be able to turn a 5" bowl with a Taig, but I'm not sure if it would have the power to handle it.

I have a Taig Micro Lathe, but I haven't used it yet - it was given to me, but it was also in need of cleanup and light restoration, which I am in the middle of right now. I do know that there are accessories available from Taig to use the Micro Lathe for woodturning and if they aren't available for the Sherline, perhaps the Taig accessories could be used on the Sherline.


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions. I think I might have someone ship it in a connex later for me when im done with it so I don't have to worry about the weight and so I can just buy a midi lathe Instead. I'll have to mull it over and maybe swap some cases of rip-its haha


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 24, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I think I might have someone ship it in a connex later for me when im done with it so I don't have to worry about the weight and so I can just buy a midi lathe Instead. I'll have to mull it over and maybe swap some cases of rip-its haha



Are you only planning on shipping it once? and where from and to? If you are staying continental US buy a Midi, and you can always crate it and ship it greyhound bus. We used to ship transmissions that way all the time and it was fairly reasonable. The other option would be to buy something on craigslist and then when you are ready to move just sell it and buy another when you get here you are going (Keep the tools of course)


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 24, 2015)

I just kind of need to be able to travel with it or send it around kind of easily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Feb 25, 2015)

@kazuma78 

Not sure if you've found a lathe yet or not, but there is a Jet 1014 that recently popped up on Craigslist and is pretty close to me. * I have no affiliation with the seller and don't know any particulars about the actual one being sold*, but I have the same lathe in my shop and for what limited turning I currently do it has served me well for over 10 years. I do have the extension bed on mine, but rarely need the extra length.

If you want me to check this one out for you let me know and I'll see if I can take a look at it. I believe the specs state this model weighs in around 40 pounds.

-jason

https://louisville.craigslist.org/tls/4906094757.html


----------



## Sprung (Feb 25, 2015)

The Jet 1014 is a great lathe - I really like mine that I picked up on CL. Should be nice and portable for you too. $200 is a good price too and you may even be able to get the seller to come down some on the price.


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 25, 2015)

Are they pretty good for turning pens? and are they #2 MT? And can you change the speeds on it?


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 25, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Are they pretty good for turning pens? and are they #2 MT? And can you change the speeds on it?



Decent for turning pens and small bowls, MT2 on the head and tail and 1x8tpi threads so common chucks and whatnot fit it. I had the Excelsior copy of it and turned thousands of items before upgrading. All of the Jet equipment I've had has been 1st class.


----------



## Sprung (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes - I turn pens on mine and have turned a few other items. 10" swing. 14" between centers (without the bed extension). MT2. 5 or 6 speeds by belt change (can't remember off the top of my head). I scored mine through a sweet CL deal and couldn't be happier with it. I know that someday I will want to get something bigger for larger bowls, but you've already got a bigger lathe. But, even when that day comes for something bigger, I'll be hanging onto my 1014.

Also, if you ever want to make it VS, you can get the VS upgrade kit from PSI and upgrade for about $120. I plan to do that sometime - probably late this year or early next year.


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 25, 2015)

Man that sounds sweet. @tocws2002 if you could take a look at it for me that would be fantastic. Can I send you a PM with some of my information and details?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Feb 25, 2015)

PM sent, will contact the seller and let you know what I find out about the lathe.

-jason


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks for checking for me!


----------



## justallan (Feb 25, 2015)

Josh, What I did was put an add on the local yard sale sites and CL looking for a small wood lathe and got my Jet 1014 for $100 I think it was.
I had a Sher-Line lathe long ago that I used for metal for goofing off and think it wood be great for pens, but not big enough for much else. Plus the Sher-line can be turned into a drilling/milling machine and you can add cnc controls if you wanted. I new one guy that did and it was pretty small and slow, but did actually work.


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 25, 2015)

Man that sounds like an awesome deal! I'd buy one in a heartbeat for that if I could find one haha


----------



## justallan (Feb 25, 2015)

They're pretty spendy new, and the cnc capabilities are pretty slim for the investment I was told. If only I were rich.........


----------

